# Breeder in Denver/Colorado Springs Area



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I have decided is it the time to start to look for the right breeder. In my desire to ensure that I have a healthy, happy girl, I want to find a breeder close to home. Within a few hours so that I can visit and meet the breeder/puppy etc, and she can help me find a girl that will be great for training as a potential therapy dog. I'm also looking for a breeder that does not breed for fad such as blasted doodle breeders or royals etc. Health and temperament are most important as well as cost because I'm not wealthy I want to make sure I have a great puppy to start with. This is not like any other breed I have come to find and while there are many who exploit this beautiful breed. I appreciate the advice any spoo owners can give me. I looked around the Internet but what I found was a potential puppy mill (though she tries to dispell this myth?) and some breeders who want an 1600 or more for puppies who look sadly very little like spoos and way more like a BYBing nightmare. I know there is a great deal I can do as her mama do ensure that she had a healthy happy life like my Bichon has had but I had a great breeder to thank for that. 

I found one breeder, Windswept Poodles who has the most beautiful spoos and not a doodle in sight other website. Can anyone recommend her or another like her? 

Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beauvoir Poodles (Carol Brand) breeds browns, so likely has some blacks in her litters. She health tests and shows.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Beauvoir Poodles (Carol Brand) breeds browns, so likely has some blacks in her litters. She health tests and shows.


Agreed ^^^ I would get a puppy from Carol in a heartbeat. Even if she won't have a dog within your timeframe, she can certainly recommend another reputable breeder in your area.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Contact Carol Brand of Beauvoir. She doesn't have anything right now, but I'm certain she will gladly help you find what you are looking for. 

http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

My time frame is wide open. I have only begun my search. Ideally I would like to plan for next spring but I feel of I have a breeder lined up then I am better prepared with with everything. So much like raising a kiddo! I will contact her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Both my kids are from Angela and Brad. I would recommend them without any hesitation. They absolutely refuse to cross bred so you won't find any doodles on their site. 

They show UKC conformation, both UKC and AKC obedience, rally and agility and while I don't think they have a hunting title on any of their kids yet I know some are hunt trained. 

When I contacted them before we got Jazzy I told her I was concerned about how my old lady would react to a puppy. She suggested I bring her down with us when we came to see the puppies. It turned out to be a very good idea as the puppy we were leaning towards took one look at Kizz and ran in fear... the other puppies reacted in a much more positive manner. We have photos of Kizz and two of the puppies playing after each had met her individually. It was a wonderful day. 

Grin and obviously we have enjoyed Jazz as we now have a second one from them, a 5 month old pet quality male who hopefully will become a mobility service dog for my husband.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have looked at both breeders websites and both have exactly what I'm looking for. The size, the face, just beautiful dogs. And not a doodle in sight! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Contact Carol Brand of Beauvoir. She doesn't have anything right now, but I'm certain she will gladly help you find what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/


Another great big thumbs up for Carol. She is an invaluable poodle resource and a conscientious breeder, and I would be lucky to get a dog from her!


----------

